# What sex are my kittens- pics included



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

What sex are my 3 week old kittens?

Galaxy:

























Odie









































If I had to guess...

Galaxy and Odie are both...girls?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree.

Um, a pic of their other end would be kinda nice. :wink:


----------



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

Adorable kitten pictures are in this thread:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=52413


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I agree, both girls...Congrats


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

er...............wow .... thats a different view :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

looool what pics!
I'd say both female.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I was embarrassed to look at them :lol:


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Oh, the indignity!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

8O 8O 

Should be a warning on here....


----------



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

I asked this on yahoo! answers as well...and 70% of the answers said that Galaxy was a boy and Odie was a girl. What makes you guys feel that Galaxy is a girl instead?


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

I don't mean to Back-Seat Moderate but....


> d. Members should remember this board is aimed at a general audience. *Posting pornographic or generally offensive text, images, links, etc. will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning.*


 <<< One of our rules... you just broke it 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway.... I also agree they look female  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

aquagirl900 said:


> I asked this on yahoo! answers as well...and 70% of the answers said that Galaxy was a boy and Odie was a girl. What makes you guys feel that Galaxy is a girl instead?


They both have *¡*. Galaxy doesn't look to me like *:*

I have always judged kittens' sex by their punctuation, and have yet to be wrong.:wink: 
Of course, there can always be a first time.rcat


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

-BB- said:


> I don't mean to Back-Seat Moderate but....
> 
> 
> > d. Members should remember this board is aimed at a general audience. *Posting pornographic or generally offensive text, images, links, etc. will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning.*
> ...


Tut Tut! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As for the sex, the first picture looked male to me, then I realised it was just the way she was being held. I didn't look at the names at first, I only looked at the pictures, thinking they were different kitties  
Anywho, the first one looked male and the rest female. Then when I read this thread I realised it was just 2 kitties.

Anyway, look at these.
This is a male kitten
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/73/21152 ... 9df6ef.jpg

This is a female kitten
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/60/21171 ... 9454d1.jpg

As you can clearly see from them and comparing them to yours, yours are female.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I never thought I'd see the day when the CatForum started promoting kitteh porn!!  Oh, my innocent eyes!


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

My kitties have more attractive rear ends.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My little ladies keep theirs to themselves.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

my3kitties said:


> I never thought I'd see the day when the CatForum started promoting kitteh porn!!  Oh, my innocent eyes!


loool!


----------

